# Best all day vape ?



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Hi. I’m just wanting to see everyone’s favorite all day vape juice and where it is available from whether it’s a home made juice or an international one ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Hi @efdsantos99 

I vape several juices, mostly local

VM Strawberry (from Vapour Mountain in CT)
Witchers Brew Blackbird (intnl)
Paulie's Guava (local)
Lately am vaping more of LIT Sidechick ( local from Vape Cartel)
Havana Nightz ( local from joose-eliqz)

And a few others

In most of the fruits I usually add a bit of menthol concentrate just to make it more icy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

I’ve heard that koolada messes up your coils - is this true ? 
Because I used to vape on fantasi grape every day but I was told it’s bad for the coils and bad for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahir (6/11/17)

Best way to find a ADV is to DIY. Customize your vape experience to your preference. I vape lots of commercial juices but my ADV is one of my own concoctions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> I’ve heard that koolada messes up your coils - is this true ?
> Because I used to vape on fantasi grape every day but I was told it’s bad for the coils and bad for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I dont really know about Fantasi but have had my experiences with Koolada
I am quite sure I am slightly allergic to Koolada
It makes my throat close up a bit and makes me cough
Therefore I avoid it and only use menthol
But thats just me, several other folk on here use koolada and get on with it well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/11/17)

Currently jump between:

Miami ice by Mr Hardwicks (Loc)
Chilled grape by All Day Vapes (Loc)
Coffee cake by Paulies (Loc)

Keep up the good work fellas ( @Paulie , @method1 and @YeOldeOke  ) 

I only purchase Local juices so no international for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

I could never have an ADV... I prefer variety... And haven't bought commercial juice in a very long time... But here are some of my favorites...
Banana Moon Pie
Tony's Revenge
Goolberry Cheesecake
Boosted
Butter Almond Custard
Butter Pecan Custard
Mother's Unicorn Milk
Nutterz
Simply Cannoli
Peanut Butter Ice Cream
Raspberry Cheesecake
Jungle Biscuits
The Best Strawberry Ice Cream
... and that's only the ones I can think of right now... there are a couple more that's probably worth mentioning too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Currently jump between:
> 
> Miami ice by Mr Hardwicks (Loc)
> Chilled grape by All Day Vapes (Loc)
> ...



Ooh, how is the Miami Ice @Smoke_A_Llama ?
And the chilled grape?

I know Paulies Coffee Cake. Class juice that!


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/11/17)

Like Miami ice is brewed on top of a mountain surrounded by magical fog and stirred with a 24k gold spoon and then steeped in a pure crystal barrel ... perfect fruity summer vape and that slight icy exhale... scrumptious 

As for the chilled grape I’m still waiting for it to fully steep before I can conjure up a similiar description ( yes I was impatient but damn it’s good) but as it is now well.... you won’t be sorry

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Like Miami ice is brewed on top of a mountain surrounded by magical fog and stirred with a 24k gold spoon and then steeped in a pure crystal barrel ... perfect fruity summer vape and that slight icy exhale... scrumptious
> 
> As for the chilled grape I’m still waiting for it to fully steep before I can conjure up a similiar description ( yes I was impatient but damn it’s good) but as it is now well.... you won’t be sorry



"Magical fog" sounds amazing!!
Thanks @Smoke_A_Llama 
PS - I lol every time I see your forum name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Anybody using or know of a mojito flavor as an ADV ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> "Magical fog" sounds amazing!!
> Thanks @Smoke_A_Llama
> PS - I lol every time I see your forum name


I feel like I should say pun not intended for that one haha .... why thank you kind sir haha always good to know my half cooked inspirations create a giggle here and there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ozeran (6/11/17)

It changes but usually

Wolfsbane by Emissary Elixers
XXX by Vape Mountain
Glitch by Opus
Coffee Cake by Paulie's
Moonlight by Orion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> Anybody using or know of a mojito flavor as an ADV ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @efdsantos99 , you started this thread asking a question about the best ADV vape
Its a good thread and is generating lots of interesting replies
The way we work here on the forum is we generally try to stay on topic
Perhaps make a new thread asking about the mojoto flavour, otherwise this thread will go in different directions and get confusing to future readers.


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, how is the Miami Ice @Smoke_A_Llama ?
> And the chilled grape?
> 
> I know Paulies Coffee Cake. Class juice that!



@Silver Coincidentally, I've just ordered a bottle of Paulies Coffee Cake. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Coincidentally, I've just ordered a bottle of Paulies Coffee Cake. Can't wait!



I think you will like it a lot @Hooked
I found it does need quite a lot of power and heat though
So dial up the power and give it horns

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Coincidentally, I've just ordered a bottle of Paulies Coffee Cake. Can't wait!



Your in for a A+ treat bud


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

I like to change my juice with every refill, but if I were going somewhere and couldn't take a lot of bottles with me, I'd take:

All local:
The E Juice Co: Wicks and Turkish Delight (to my knowledge it's available only at Juicy Joes and Mr and Mrs Vape Lounge in Cape Town). 
Mr Hardwicks's: Super Milk (strawberry milkshake)

The Super Milk proved to me how important it is to try different juices. Mr Hardwicks sent it to me for free, because I'd had problems with a bottle of Bombshell (choc-mint) which was almost impossible to squeeze. When I saw the Super Milk I didn't think I'd like it, because I've never really been one for strawberry milkshake. Wow! Was I mistaken! I vaped on it the entire evening and the next day! There's just something about it that you don't want to let go of!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

@Silver Great thread! I love seeing what others are vaping and their comments. If I see something I like I add it to my "Want to buy" list - just as I did with Paulies Coffee Cake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Great thread! I love seeing what others are vaping and their comments. If I see something I like I add it to my "Want to buy" list - just as I did with Paulies Coffee Cake!



I agree @Hooked
I also love reading about what other people vape - especially if they add a sentence or two explaining a bit further why they like or dislike it.

The juice flavours are one of the most amazing things aboit vaping - for me
After all, thats one of the big differences between vaping and smoking the same cig brand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

Tanja said:


> I could never have an ADV... I prefer variety... And haven't bought commercial juice in a very long time... But here are some of my favorites...
> Banana Moon Pie
> Tony's Revenge
> Goolberry Cheesecake
> ...



@Tanja have you tried the REAL peanut butter ice-cream? It's a Whey brand and it's available at Wellness Warehouse. Expensive for ice-cream, but divine!


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Tanja have you tried the REAL peanut butter ice-cream? It's a Whey brand and it's available at Wellness Warehouse. Expensive for ice-cream, but divine!


 Can't say that I have... but I love anything with peanut butter! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> I’ve heard that koolada messes up your coils - is this true ?
> Because I used to vape on fantasi grape every day but I was told it’s bad for the coils and bad for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@efdsantos99 I hope Fantasi isn't bad for me and my coils, because I rather like it. I bought the Fantasi orange on ice and although I haven't vaped it much, I think I will when the weather gets hot.


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> Hi. I’m just wanting to see everyone’s favorite all day vape juice and where it is available from whether it’s a home made juice or an international one ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a great thread that you've started @efdsantos99 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @efdsantos99 I hope Fantasi isn't bad for me and my coils, because I rather like it. I bought the Fantasi orange on ice and although I haven't vaped it much, I think I will when the weather gets hot.



I enjoy the fantasi grape and grape on ice - I haven’t tried the others... 
the flavor leaves an ice hit in your throat - even 30 minutes after I vape it my throat is still icy fresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baker (6/11/17)

Coco by Affiliation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/11/17)

I like my tobacco's and also the menthols, not mixed together though.

My current ADV are the following
Tobacco's

Pure Tobacco by Vape Elixir
Ol' Blue Eyes by PAPA Reavers
Good Boy by Wiener Vape
Menthols

XXX by Vapour Mountain
Panama by Wiener Vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/11/17)

Calamity Jane - Mr Hardwicks 
XXX - Vapor Mountain
Bombshell - Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> Anybody using or know of a mojito flavor as an ADV ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A couple of mates of mine have raved aboud Decadant Clouds Freeze breath, i have a bottle sitting at a mates house just need to find time to pick it up.
Its a watermellon mojito thats chilled.



My current ADV's which i love and never get tired of is.
Custard King- RY4 (DIY)
Chilled Mellons- Mellon with menthol (DIY)
Gatorade- Berry Sports Drink (DIY)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (7/11/17)

I prefer dessert flavours most of the time and ive been diy'ing for quite a long time now so I havent really bought anythat commercial juice in a while.

My favourite all day vape juices are:
Cereal by @KZOR which I had editted slightly to make a more rich vape and a lemon meringue pudding which ive made myself using a few ingredients from different recipes until I found what I was looking for (close to milkman pudding,I would say).

However,if I had to choose commercial adv's it would have been twinkd and lustre by nostalgia (in my kaees and griffin rta's) ,fantasi orange or grape on any of my RDA's and orion meteorite or rainbow monster in my VGOD RDTA.
Thats how I rolled before I discovered te DIY way of life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (10/1/18)

@Tanja. So you like peanut butter flavored juice? Found some nice and cheap juice at Pick & Pay. Dirt cheap and lasts forever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> View attachment 118709
> @Tanja. So you like peanut butter flavored juice? Found some nice and cheap juice at Pick & Pay. Dirt cheap and lasts forever!



And how fast does it wick ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (10/1/18)

It doesn't actually wick. I had a look inside the jar. I found 8 little kittens with teeny tiny little shovels that load the yummy on a little conveyor belt.
They're quite efficient. If you get a dry hit, it means they are thirsty. Just give them some milk and you're good to go.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/1/18)

Love it @Captain Chaos !!


----------



## Hooked (11/1/18)

There are many juices which I love, but only two (so far - my research into my flavour profile is a Work in Progress) which I could ADV:

Jam Monster - Strawberry
Mr Hardwicks - Super Milk (strawberry milkshake)

Now isn't this odd - I don't even like strawberries - to me they're absolutely tasteless!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

